# Travel Insurance Enquiries



## potatogem (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi guys , I am a new member and just wanted to let you know I do travel insurance. We are an agent for 4 different insurers (have been since 1999 so they're trusted brands) and if anyone has any questions about getting cover (Non res or visitors to Australia) please let me know.

Have a wonderful day!


----------

